# Hello



## MacTX (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello Brothers,

My name is Mac McIntosh.  I found this site via a link from Facebook for an article by Bro. Bowden, and hence these forums.

Until recently, I was a full time peace officer (sheriff's office patrol deputy).  However, an on-duty vehicle accident has brought law enforcement to an end.  Neck broken in two places, ruptured disks in mid and lower spine - pretty much nipped that career right in the bud!  Anyway, at 40 years of age, I'm going back to college to finish out a MA in history to teach on a collegiate level.   I am also a writer and will be pursuing that more as well.

I'll be moving to Houston shortly and will be seeking a new lodge home there.

Just wanted to introduce myself here before jumping in to conversations.  Looking forward being active here.


----------



## Jamesb (Oct 12, 2010)

What lodge you a member of now?  and What side of Houston you planning on living?


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Oct 12, 2010)

Welcome Bro. Mac. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## MacTX (Oct 12, 2010)

Jamesb said:
			
		

> What lodge you a member of now?  and What side of Houston you planning on living?



Bay City 865.  Moving to southwest Houston near Bissonnet and 59.


----------



## Jamesb (Oct 12, 2010)

I am Current Master of Fairbanks Lodge 1363 off 290 at Hollister.  If you get a chance you should come by and see us, "OLD building, Young membership"


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 12, 2010)

Welcome Mac!


----------



## peace out (Oct 12, 2010)

Howdy, MacTX.  I'm sorry to hear about your accident.  My brother-in-law was recently in a bomb-disposal accident.  He is a sergeant for the Midland Police department.  The public support for him has been astounding.  I hope the public response to your accident has been supportive.

Welcome.


----------



## mark! (Oct 12, 2010)

Brother Mac, sorry to hear about your untimely absence from this wonderful profession.  I hate to lose a brother on the streets to things like this.  I wish you the best and a speedy recovery, and good luck with all future endeavors.  Any idea on what area you'll teach in?  I remember back in college the best CJ teachers were ex-police/military/federal guys.  Let us know if there is anything we can do for you.


----------



## MacFie (Oct 12, 2010)

Howdy!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Oct 12, 2010)

Welcome Mac.


----------



## david918 (Oct 12, 2010)

Welcome Mac glad to see you here hope everything works out well for you.If I can assist you in any way just let me know.


----------



## LRG (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello Brother Mac


----------



## MacTX (Oct 14, 2010)

Jamesb said:
			
		

> I am Current Master of Fairbanks Lodge 1363 off 290 at Hollister.  If you get a chance you should come by and see us, "OLD building, Young membership"



I'll come visit sometime.  That's a pretty good distance from where I'll be.


----------

